# breeders in the nyc area



## poolchicka (Sep 18, 2006)

I am looking for a reputible breeder in the new york city area or long island. I have limited access to transportation since I live in new york city and I think it would be best to pick up my new puppy. I really want to know that my puppy came from a loving and healthy home so I was hoping that someone can give me some references or at least names of breeders that I could get to.
Thank you


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi & Welcome!

Sorry I can't help with a recommendation, but I can tell you that you have come to the right place!! I'm positive someone here will be able to help you!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
They were in New Jersey, I think they are in PA, not sure though.. 


Good/Luck

http://www.chrismanmaltese.com/


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't have any personal recommendations, but I found these 3 on the American Maltese Association website. I am not sure if they are close enough for you or if they have available pups. Good luck!!

Bieniek, Noreen
[email protected]
Loudonville, NY
518-538-3799

Noguier, Beatrice
Bea Ane's Maltese
[email protected]
Babylon, NY
631-587-9773

Puia, Bonnie
Bonni-Jo Maltese
[email protected]
Throggs Neck, NY 10465
718-824-5488


----------



## poolchicka (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone.


----------

